# High Fliers....



## SmithFamilyLoft

Oh my, it looks like I get to make the first thread !  

Anyone here work with highfliers ? If so, what breed do you have if known, and what attracted you to this performance breed ?


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

yay, im glad to see this section up, as non-homer performing breeds are very very interesting as well. I used to raise tipplers, iranian highfliers, ukrainian skycutters/orliks. what sparked my interest is my dad's stories about raising highfliers in India, and also you get to see them perform all day, unlike racers where you let them go and meet them at the loft. I often would let my tipplers out before work in the morning because i work close to my house and I could keep an eye on them while working, and after the 6 hour shift they would still be up many of the times. tipplers are what I had the best luck with and flew over 7 hours straight. One Iranian I had flew 5 hours with my tipplers, and the ukranian skycutters would only stay up for a couple hours at most(maybe I didnt know how to train them as well). I've lost more highfliers to flacons then any other breed, I could often see perigrines diving at my birds when they were flying almost out of sight.


----------



## george simon

*Champs Of Indurance*

Its great that we now have a forum on other preforming birds.One thing I feel that many will leard that there many birds in this group that are champs in their own right.These HI FLYERS are champs of indurance flying for hours on end TIPPLERS are the breed that alway were of intrest to me. I hope to see many posts on the many breeds of preformers. .GEORGE


----------



## Maggie-NC

Flying Pidgy (Clint) also raises the Iranian High Flyers. They are beautiful birds.


Also, many thanks to Terry and (probably) Googull for setting up this new forum. I love the performing pigeons even if the ones I have don't perform.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

george simon said:


> Its great that we now have a forum on other preforming birds.One thing I feel that many will leard that there many birds in this group that are champs in their own right.These HI FLYERS are champs of indurance flying for hours on end TIPPLERS are the breed that alway were of intrest to me. I hope to see many posts on the many breeds of preformers. .GEORGE


yes, its even fun to gamble every once and awhile on whose bird can stay up the longest. maybe they will clean your loft if you win if you dont gamble with money


----------



## NetRider

Nice to see a forum for other performing breeds  

Most of my birds are Pakistani high fliers. Here in Norway most fanciers keep homers, and only a few have other breeds like high fliers and tumblers. And those who keep them are usually foreigners who have somehow imported these birds in to the country. I have also had iranian high flyers, and turkish tumblers in the past. Trying to get hold of some tipplers, as I believe they are easier to fly than other high flying breeds.

As wonword said, the biggest enemy is the hawk. Through years I have never ever lost a homer or any other breed than the high flyers to the hawks. Maybe its the light color, or probably the fact that they only circle their home loft which makes them an easier catch and attracts the falcons/hawks more.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

*My Highflier's...*

The breed of highflier I have is somewhat "Home Made", I most often simply refer to them as my own SFL Highfliers. With my birds it started a number of years ago from some birds which were imported into the USA from Bosnia, a lady who was on my staff was from Bosnia, and one day she told me her husband had these pigeons he brought over from their previous homeland. Well a visit to their home was soon arranged, and soon he had some racers, and I had some of his birds.  

They appear to look like tipplers, but some generations ago I crossed these birds with a racer in order to serve my purposes....which are still classified.. 
The offspring were then crossed back in and I ended up with birds which will often fly with my racers, but of course they don't want to quit after just a couple of hours or so...so when the racers come down, they will then head back up and circle around some more. This particular bloodline now has homing ability greater then a typical tippler, as they will follow the racers home on some short training tosses. 

You would expect such a bloodline to fly lower and a much shorter time frame then normal tippler type breeds, but I found out the hard way, that such is not the case. Once I made the mistake of leaving them out for a short very late afternoon excersize session at about 4:30 one summer afternoon. It kept getting later and later...but they simply would not come down. Finally it got dark and so I got a flashlight, and since it was a very clear night with a full moon, I could see a glimpse of them flying high above in the star lit night. I feared they would become lost, but I would go out every other hour or so....and sure enough they were still up there doing their thing ! I arose very early, while it was still dark and watched them as the sun came up...it was a beauitiful site to see. Finally by about 7:45 AM....they came down for breakfast. Should have been a contest...I am sure that would have been some good time !!

Been working to change their looks to my own taste, as I seem to prefer the look of a healthy spunky racer type look, rather then the more typical feral type look of the average tippler. They are mostly white, with black trim, with those white tippler type eyes. I get a lot of fun and enjoyment out of flying them.


----------



## TipplerBeni

Is their anyone from this messagegroup that flies in Florida? I breed tippler pigeons Danish an print/grizzle tipplers. I get better time an height with my grizzle/print tipplers as they would disappear for 7-10 hours. My danes are med to high fliers but will give me 3-4 hours of enjoyment. Im looking for acouple people in Fl to start a Florida Tippler Club and maybe compete in Flying competitions like the Flying tippler society offend do. 
Thanks alot
Beni
Spanish Fly Loft


----------



## indianbird

*pakistani highflier*

Does anyone have for sale pakistani high flier any info will be appreactied.
thanksin advanced


----------



## abisai

*TipplerBeni*

T.P. . Hello . . . I used to fly Tipplers in N.Y. They are truly a gentle breed that will fly as high as their fancier wants them too. They aim to please. I live in So. Florida, but fly homers and a few pouters. Let me know how you are doing with your venture into competing with the Tipplers.

Abisai


----------



## TipplerBeni

Abisai,

Will do my friend I will keep you posted. I have a story about tipplers for yous. I use to have a a very good bloodline of tipplers an i would fly just the young birds because the old birds to me were just to valuable to lose due to hawks an such so after there 1 year birthday they would be locked down for breeding because i always had youngsters(i breed all year long) Well it was late winter here in fl so pretty much like a northern summer day lol. it was nice a cool a little wind I had 20 youngsters that been out for at least 5-6 months knew the area an would give me 5 hours all the time. Well this day i let the birds out at around 12:30 an they would usually drop around 5 o'clock but for some reason on this day they had a feathers underneath them because they were flying higher than normal an when 5 came around they were nowhere to be found. i got my binoculars out an started looking an finally spotted a tiny dot which was 20 birds. Since I'm a hobby flier i don't use droppers or anything so i didn't know how to call them down. So me being silly/nervous about the young birds being out late i had the genius idea i would let my breeders out since they were use to flying the area an are stiff so they really wouldn't fly to good. well i was wrong... all 50 breeders did the same thing the young birds did. when night came i could see no stars cloud cover came. i put spot lights out went inside an hoped the birds would be there in the morning. I came out at daybreak to find 3 birds sitting in the loft. i lost 67 birds never to be seen again. i regret letting out the breeders to this day an this happened 5 years ago. The worse part is the 3 birds that came down where hens 

Beni
Spanish Fly Loft


----------



## abisai

Warren . . . I knew some folks who would do just that . . . cross Tipplers with homers. You get some good looking, strong high flying birds.


----------



## abisai

T.P. . . Where in Florida are you located?


----------



## TipplerBeni

Lakeland fl. Right between orlando an tampa. I dont like flying in Florida as much as i did in ny the catch an brag game was pretty entertaining. I use to race homers for a while but didnt have as much enjoyment out of the homers as i do the tipplers.


----------



## abisai

Catch and brag . . .he he he, nice phrase . . .yeah we would sell them back for a quarter. Memories . . .sigh


----------



## TipplerBeni

Im sorry abisai lol... im a little to young for those memories. lol.. im 24 but i still have stories. The birds kept me out of trouble living in the busy city.


----------



## santhosh_pigeons

*my old guy is still got it!!!!!!!*

hey guys 
high flyers!!!!!
hi im from india,bangalore
i have had high flyers for 6 yrs now and they are also like marathon flyers.....most of my tumblers fly for 1hr at least and they go real high look like a dot in the sky........i have this 6 year old tumbler who flies for 10+ hrs!!!
he is all black with pearl eyes and a great character.....his tumbles are the loudest and his record is 10 hrs and 47 mins........he dint look tired at all....

i think tumblers and rollers and high flyers are more interesting to watch because they are always on sight and around the loft and fly for hours and hours straight........
my advice is this makes the high flying birds more prone to peregrine attacks epecially when they are flying for 5+ hrs..........unlike homers which are distance flyers tumblers rollers and other performance breeds need extra care. i have lost a lot of important birds in training but it is inevitable..........to save your birds from attacks locate the perigrine/hawk nest and watch it closely....usually one peregrine pair has a territory of about 3-4 sq miles.....if you locate its nest and watch its actions you will know when the hawk is hungry and when its not.......this will help you to time and fly your birds.....peregrines are extremely skilled hunters they deserve respect!..........do not mess with the natural cycle of life......just closely watch the peregrins nest from a distance and you will see the birds hunt wild pigeons naturally and they dont usually hunt when they are full and have a stash......they are not scavengers and like fresh meat.......they usually hunt at dusk and dawn and in low light conditions when the pigeons visibility is not at max.....so have a close watch on the nest and if they have squabs they hunt four times more so no flying pigeons when the hawk squabs are fledglings.........
hope this info is useful.....good luck!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

santhosh_pigeons said:


> hey guys
> high flyers!!!!!
> hi im from india,bangalore
> i have had high flyers for 6 yrs now and they are also like marathon flyers.....most of my tumblers fly for 1hr at least and they go real high look like a dot in the sky........i have this 6 year old tumbler who flies for 10+ hrs!!!
> he is all black with pearl eyes and a great character.....his tumbles are the loudest and his record is 10 hrs and 47 mins........he dint look tired at all....
> 
> i think tumblers and rollers and high flyers are more interesting to watch because they are always on sight and around the loft and fly for hours and hours straight........
> my advice is this makes the high flying birds more prone to peregrine attacks epecially when they are flying for 5+ hrs..........unlike homers which are distance flyers tumblers rollers and other performance breeds need extra care. i have lost a lot of important birds in training but it is inevitable..........to save your birds from attacks locate the perigrine/hawk nest and watch it closely....usually one peregrine pair has a territory of about 3-4 sq miles.....if you locate its nest and watch its actions you will know when the hawk is hungry and when its not.......this will help you to time and fly your birds.....peregrines are extremely skilled hunters they deserve respect!..........do not mess with the natural cycle of life......just closely watch the peregrins nest from a distance and you will see the birds hunt wild pigeons naturally and they dont usually hunt when they are full and have a stash......they are not scavengers and like fresh meat.......they usually hunt at dusk and dawn and in low light conditions when the pigeons visibility is not at max.....so have a close watch on the nest and if they have squabs they hunt four times more so no flying pigeons when the hawk squabs are fledglings.........
> hope this info is useful.....good luck!



Hello Santhosh,  

Thanks for sharing !

All the way from India to ! Great to hear from people all over the world who enjoy this breed !


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Great stories, guys. I too am pleased to see the interest in this new section. Your story was sad, though, Beni. Must have been a real blow to lose all those birds. 

Warren, any chance of a picture of your new breed, or is it classified?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Birdmom4ever said:


> ....Warren, any chance of a picture of your new breed, or is it classified?


 Thank you for asking !  

There are now only two issues which I need to have resolved. The major issue I had with Home Land Security has now been resolved, the remaining two are #1 copyright issues relating to SFL designs which the attorney is working on and #2 my camera equipment is currently down...... ....hoping to release this information as soon as available.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

LOL!  I know some fanciers take their breeding projects _very_ seriously, so you know I wouldn't casually ask you to share anything that might give up any secrets.  I look forward to some pictures once those final issues have been resolved.


----------



## TipplerBeni

The hawk so far this year been really quiet I think its because I been breeding alot this year and no flying so the hawks doesnt know my time. Which is real good lol. I've been flying my youngsters and they been doing real well. I have a new set of tipplers called danishes pretty just a mottle pattern. I will try to get some good pics for you people. 

Beni
Spanish Fly Loft


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

Thanks Benni, some pics would be awesome!


----------



## Jack Wooldridge

*High Fliers*

Years ago I had a loft in a valley with tall mountains on each side. Because of the shadows the darkness came early to the loft. I bought a couple of tipplers to encourage my racers to fly longer. It worked - the tipplers would stay up in the sun and the flock responded. I could look up from the loft and see them high in the sunshine.

Jack in Santa Cruz. I don't have that loft problem now but my neighborhood is so dense I don't fly to the loft; I ship my birds to Futurities or One-Loft Races.
(Incidentally, Warren (Of SmithFamilyLofts) I will be entering 6 birds in Winner's Cup One-Loft Race.


----------



## blongboy

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Been working to change their looks to my own taste, as *I seem to prefer the look of a healthy spunky racer type look, rather then the more typical feral type look of the average tippler*. They are mostly white, with black trim, with those white tippler type eyes. I get a lot of fun and enjoyment out of flying them.



yea me too .. have you try breeding a homer hen to a tippler cock ...most of the time it should take the hen body ..most of the time...


----------



## calmcool410

*I would love to be in the club*



TipplerBeni said:


> Is their anyone from this messagegroup that flies in Florida? I breed tippler pigeons Danish an print/grizzle tipplers. I get better time an height with my grizzle/print tipplers as they would disappear for 7-10 hours. My danes are med to high fliers but will give me 3-4 hours of enjoyment. Im looking for acouple people in Fl to start a Florida Tippler Club and maybe compete in Flying competitions like the Flying tippler society offend do.
> Thanks alot
> Beni
> Spanish Fly Loft


I fly tipplers,,,, blues... hughs birds....


----------



## calmcool410

*Where u at in miami?*



abisai said:


> T.P. . Hello . . . I used to fly Tipplers in N.Y. They are truly a gentle breed that will fly as high as their fancier wants them too. They aim to please. I live in So. Florida, but fly homers and a few pouters. Let me know how you are doing with your venture into competing with the Tipplers.
> 
> Abisai


Im in miami i have all white homers my homers from texas and PA. and tipplers FROM BALTIMORE.....(MIAMI GARDENS)


----------



## Marcio NY

*Pakastani high fliers*

Hello to all,
I am looking for some info on Pakastani high fliers. I purchased a few last year at a pigeon show. the birds are beautiful, similar to the tiplet but a longer, leaner body. I mated up a white hen with a black cock and they put out a white print and a beautiful smoke gray with boots (feathered feet).
Do Pakistani's have boots and I have one with orange/gold eyes is this common in the breed?


----------



## Print Tippler

They shouldn't have feathered feet. It must be mixed.


----------



## Ilovepigeons42

Let's see a pic of those cross breeds


----------



## chandan290786

Dear All, 
One of my high flyer male pigeon started tumbling too much at present not able to fly
1. How can tumbling to be reduced ? can solution - many people tell to take of tail feathers 
2. If i use this male for breeding whether the chicks will also face same problem in future 

Plz provide your opinion on the two issues 

Regards
Chandan


----------



## SRSeedBurners

chandan290786 said:


> Dear All,
> One of my high flyer male pigeon started tumbling too much at present not able to fly
> 1. How can tumbling to be reduced ? can solution - many people tell to take of tail feathers
> 2. If i use this male for breeding whether the chicks will also face same problem in future
> 
> Plz provide your opinion on the two issues
> 
> Regards
> Chandan


You should start your own thread and not reply to an old thread with an unrelated question. I'd like to hear response to this too and it's most likely going to be missed.


----------



## outcold00

That bird is a dud and should not e breed.


----------



## YaSin11

Any chance of reviving the High Flyer thread?

Wonderful birds they are.


----------



## Myozd2012

outcold00 said:


> That bird is a dud and should not e breed.


 can you explain more and why he considered dud


----------



## hamlet

hello. 2 Myozd2012: have u seen parlor rollers, or coop tumblers? i think thats what u can get if u keep breeding overtumblers/duds. pulling/trimming tail feathers may work but try the taping together or hair gel to keep the featers bunched up. Also change the food or weight of the bird. and if u r short on birds, then breed it to a racer/homer instead of necking it. i am aware of the asking date. thnks.


----------

